

The rich have begun to work longer hours than the poor - feelthepain
http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21600989-why-rich-now-have-less-leisure-poor-nice-work-if-you-can-get-out

======
merrua
Except they are not talking about the rich, more the middle class.

Figures from the American Time Use Survey, released last year, show that
Americans with a bachelor’s degree or above work two hours more each day than
those without a high-school diploma. Other research shows that the share of
college-educated American men regularly working more than 50 hours a week rose
from 24% in 1979 to 28% in 2006, but fell for high-school dropouts.

~~~
feelthepain
Yes - the article is using the word 'rich' to mean 'wealthier than
average/median' \- which, for the moment at least, graduates are!

------
sparkman55
Not mentioned in the article is the effect our (U.S.) health care system has
in encouraging 'under-employed' entry-level workers.

Since the employer doesn't need to offer benefits (the most expensive of which
is health insurance) to part-time workers, it's very common to give them 29 or
27 hours per week.

Contrast this with the salaried worker, who is measured by work product, and
may work 60 hours per week to justify the salary.

~~~
DanAndersen
What would be the effect if employers were required to offer benefits to all
employees, as a linear function of the percentage of "full time" worked?

------
mh_yam
Something to do with the fact that we now have work email on smartphones, and
24/7 VPN to our office?

